# Keine Reaktion nach Gehäuseumbau!



## Kwangoo (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo.

 Da mein Gehäuse vom Zweitrechner defekt ist habe ich mir ein neues bestellt. Also alles aus dem alten raus und ins neue Gehäuse wieder rein. Habe alles genauso wieder eingebaut, bis auf die "Neuen" Frontanschlüsse für Micro und Lautsprecher!  Es tut sich überhaupt nichts, wenn ich auf Power drücke. Wie kann das sein? Vor dem Umbau funktionierte alles noch einwandfrei. Habe noch weitere Anschlusskabel wie Micro u. LS nicht angeklemmt, weil ich keine Ahnung habe, wohin. Laut Bedienungsanleitung gibts da auch nichts. 

 1: "R"
 2: "G"
 3: "L"
 4: "Next L"
 5. "Next R"

 sind nicht angeschlossen. 
 Die für Power usw. sind alle dran. Selbst wenn ich was vergessen hätte musste ja was passieren. 

 Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar

 Grüße Kwangoo


----------



## Paule (14. Januar 2005)

Kann viellleicht sein, dass dein mobo mit dem Gehäuse irgendwie einen Kurzschluss verursacht und deshalb nicht startet.Hab das schonmal gehört, der jenige hat das Mobo dann irgendwie mit Gummieringen vom Gehäuse getrennt und dann ging es.Du kannst ja mal das  Innenleben ausbauen und den rechner dann starten und gucken, ob er läuft, wenn ja, überprüf nochmal, ob alles richtig eingebaut ist.Was anderes würde mir da nicht einfallen.Vielleicht ist es auch ganz simpel und du hast das Kabel für Power On einfach falsch herum aufs Mobo gesteckt, teste einfach mal, ob es dann geht, wenn du es umkehrst.

MfG

Paule


----------

